# S3 Tyre Pressure



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

If anyone has an S3 Sportback 59 plate, what would you recommend the tyre pressure to be?

I have 49psi front and 40psi on the label inside the door. This seems to be very high in my opinion!

Other than trying the dealer, any ideas what i could consult?!

Thanks


----------



## jadatis (Sep 8, 2009)

you could use spreadsheet i made , in wich I use the same formula and its addings for speed and camber-angle , that the European car- and tyre-manufacturers use to determine the advice-pressures for cars.
http://cid-a526e0eee092e6dc.skydrive.li ... e-pressure
In this map the spreadsheet and examples.
Yust play with it and you get an idea what is inportant for the pressure, and that is the load on the seperate tyres and the speed you maximum use. Sometimes also the camber-angle has influence ,but only when above 2 degrees.
If you give me the needed data I will use it here as an example.
They are mentioned in the first opening screen when you open the spreadsheet.
Succes
Peter from Holland


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

The wife's got a 10 reg S3 sportback and I checked the tyre pressures a week or 2 ago and thought they seem particularly high, in the 40s!

Thought that's why the ride is so firm!


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for you replies

I have gone for 45 front 39 back and they seem fine. I assumed they were close to that as they had dropped to 43, 36

Also the label inside for my tyre size was 45 39

Bal


----------

